# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ốc Huế: Chút cay của ớt, chút nồng của gừng sả

## thietht

Không như ốc ở những nơi khác, ốc Huế có đủ các vị mặn, ngọt, chua, cay, nồng. Một chút cay của tiêu, ớt, một chút nồng và thơm của gừng sả, một chút mặn mà của nước mắm, một chút vị ngọt toát ra từ thịt ốc...

Tất cả làm nên một món ăn vừa ngon vừa thơm. Chỉ cần nhìn thấy đĩa ốc nóng hổi bốc khói, mùi thơm ngào ngạt là mọi người đều có cảm giác thèm và bị quyến rũ ngay.



Ốc được lấy từ những nơi có mực nước không cạn cũng không sâu, thường ở lưng chừng sông hoặc đồng ruộng. Vì thế người ta mới gọi là “mò ốc”. Sông nước ở Huế có “vị” rất riêng làm cho ốc và hến ở đây định hình một hương vị đặc trưng mà không nơi nào có được. Ngày nay, do nhu cầu tiêu thụ quá lớn, lượng ốc trên các sông hồ trong nội thành đã trở nên khan hiếm, nguồn cung cấp chủ yếu là từ các vùng quê ven thành phố.

Có hai loại ốc: ốc hút và ốc bươu (người Huế thường gọi là ốc nhỏ và ốc to). Ốc thường được ăn kèm với chén nước mắm gừng, ớt tỏi cay, đĩa rau sống tươi ngon có thêm vài lát vả, dưa leo và chuối chát. Thêm vào đó là món bánh tráng giòn tan hoặc bánh phồng tôm chiên giòn. Dụng cụ để ăn ốc, người Huế gọi là “cây khươi ốc” không phải là tăm như những nơi khác mà là gai của cây bồ kết, nó nhọn nên rất dễ “khươi”.



Mỗi lần ăn ốc xong, ai nấy đều hít hà vì cay và nóng. Họ hít hà còn vì ngon quá nữa. Trông người nào môi cũng đỏ lên, mồ hôi lấm tấm nhưng vẫn ăn ngon lành. Có người ăn đến chảy nước mắt, nước mũi nhưng vẫn ăn đến cùng với cảm giác... tuyệt cú mèo!

Tuy ốc thuộc vào dạng thức ăn mát, dễ gây đau bụng, nhưng món ốc ở Huế lại được chế biến một cách cẩn thận để loại trừ yếu tố đó. Ốc được ngâm ba lần qua nước muối, nước gạo, nước sạch để loại đi chất bẩn. Thêm vào đó là các gia vị ớt, gừng, sả mang yếu tố nóng có tác dụng giảm đau bụng. Đặc biệt, ốc được nấu chín kỹ nên rất an toàn.

Là một thành phố nổi tiếng về du lịch, Huế ngày càng đa dạng và đặc trưng hơn trong phong cách ẩm thực. Món ốc thu hút rất nhiều đối tượng từ học sinh, sinh viên, người lao động bình dân đến những người sành điệu và cả khách du lịch. Tất cả đều có chung một cảm nhận ốc là món rất khoái khẩu, ăn rồi nhớ mãi và muốn ăn nhiều lần hơn.

Địa điểm:

- Bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều quán ốc này ở cuối đường Phan Bội Châu, nhưng hình như ngon nhất vẫn là quán Minh Nghĩa ở cuối đường thì phải.

- Hoặc trên đường Nguyễn Sinh Cung cũng có thể bắt gặp những gánh ốc đánh thức thính giác của bạn.

- Hoặc ngay trên đường Lê Lợi bên cạnh và trước mặt trường ĐH Sư Phạm Huế.


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## namutehy

Ngon nhỉ , ực  :Smile:

----------


## bunocnong

Ngon wé . Đúng mòn tủ của mình

----------


## dung89

Nhắc đến mới nhớ đã lâu quá rồi và mình chưa có ăn cái món nì

----------

